# Acer Laptop Overclock!!!



## tweek43110

Im happy to say I have overclocked my laptop.

My Acer Aspire 5100-3357 Specs:
AMD Turion 64 MK-36 @ 2.0Ghz (2.2Ghz OCed)
ATi Moblity Radeon X1100 @ 300Mhz (400Mhz OCed)
2GB 667mhz DDR2 @ 5-5-5-15
120Gb HDD
Windows Vista Premium

Using Clockgen I was able to get up to 2.2ghz without any issues in heat or system stability. the idle temp is 35*C with my notebook cooler and 44*C without cooler.

Next I overclocked my graphics card. I had no help from ATitool or rivatuner, both couldnt recognize the card. I turned to PowerStrip and was able to bring the core up to 400mhz (equal to M.R. X1150), but unfortunately was limited to a 400mhz max by the program.

***After Ocing my PCWizard 2007 processor bench went from 8300 to 9600. Superpi 1m times from 44.172s to 40.552s***

***After the GPU overclock my CSS stress test scores went from 33FPS to 43FPS. A gain of 10FPS which really helps when I play online.***

Also After opening my lappy I noticed it has an open mini pci-express bus and was wondering if there were any graphics cards available for it, all I've found were wireless cards.


----------



## Devon

nice sounds pretty good, i think atis integrated cards are pretty good for the price.


----------



## tweek43110

Thanks.

Anyone know of any other overclocking programs I could try for my IGP?

Also would love to know more about this open slot(pretty sure its mini pci express):


----------



## Man-2-iac

Hi, i found that really informative, because i have the same laptop(with less ram), and it took me time to find this.
Anyways, i was able to overclock my graphics card (radeon xpress 200m(1100)),but couldnt overclock my processor (AMD turion mk-36). I used clockgen,but as i apply the new settings,it just goes back to normal,no idea what the problem is.
Just one more thing,how do you keep your turion mk-36 running at 44C without notebook fans?? i get 50-53 without,andabout 40 with the notebook fans.
thanx


----------



## DesertRat

I have an acer aspire 3100. if i recall the 5100 and 3100 are teh same except the 3100 uses a 3200+ sempron insted of a turion X2. I'll try this, but my battery life sux enough already. Can't even play CSS as is tho







I hope the stock cooler can handle the extra heat :/


----------



## DesertRat

OK. so I got clockgen to work, got a 200mhz OC just like u







CPU tops out around 70c on "core" in Speedfan. 95c appears to be the max operational temp for the keene...

I can't get the trial of powerstrip to work tho... however it says my GPU is @ 567mhz ??? any help on oc'n my IGP?


----------



## davek

Sweet, but have fun with your battery life...


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *davek* 
Sweet, but have fun with your battery life...

I know! I found a higher capacity battery and hopefully I'll be able to purchase it soon. there are 2 higher capicty batteries. both have the same model number: BATBL50L8H. one is 4800mah, the other is 5200mah. my current battery is a measly 2000mah. I get about half-an-hour(approx) under absoloute full load, and as I said if the bottom of the laptop is well exposed to open air I top out around 70c. I finally got the GPU OC'd aswell. 400mhz just like the original poster...

can anyone tel me what the ACPI temp is in speedfan?

also what's a safe range for HDD temps? it has gotten pretty warm, like around 60c


----------



## tweek43110

Thanks for all the feedback guys.

Powerstrip shouldnt be a trial...its free
Powerstrip: http://www.entechtaiwan.com/util/ps.shtm

As for heat I do run a notebook cooler when I play games and it seems to stay cool.And they battery life wasnt cut down at all really, lost about 20mins from the est. time


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweek43110* 
Thanks for all the feedback guys.

Powerstrip shouldnt be a trial...its free
Powerstrip: http://www.entechtaiwan.com/util/ps.shtm

As for heat I do run a notebook cooler when I play games and it seems to stay cool.And they battery life wasnt cut down at all really, lost about 20mins from the est. time

well i DL'd the proper powerstrip, got it to 400. 1.8ghz via clockgen. It gets rly hot. got to 78 on the core while playing wing commander saga... probly the gpu passing heat into the cpu via the shared hsf... i'm getting a 5200mah high-cap battery over my current puny 2000mah. i'll order a cooler pretty soon probly too.

sry bout the bad grammer, typing one handed(left), and on the phone...


----------



## rockerjhr

I want to overclock my acer aspire but i dont know how to use clock gen i dont know wich PLL i have to use and i dont know how to use the powerstrip program please help me my email is [email protected] i have an acer aspire 5050 with amd turion mk 38 2.2Ghz


----------



## rockerjhr

no help?


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rockerjhr* 
no help?

1st off. Welcome to OCN









2nd off. TBH. no matter the speed improvements you don't want to OC your lappy! The cooling in it is already keeping the processor at the bronk of overheat all the time. I OC'd my lappy, it' overheated, damaged the chip and had to replace the entire laptop.

Seriously. I'm regretting not taking the advice i was given, lol.

You might want to ask around here further if it's possible to upgrade to a higher class/clocked chip w/o exceeding the thermal limits of your laptop.

In my experience getting a heftier battery and upgrading the RAM goes a long ways.

edit: I just read up on the specs of ur lappy really quick. I don't know how much RAM you have and some otehr samll details since they differ from model to model. BUT! A 2.2Ghz Turion x2 is no slouch! and 200m integrated isn't great, but it could be intel worse.









If you have 1x1GB of RAM see if you can find it's model and pair it up w/ another. if you have 2x512 or 2x anything other than 1GB sticks try investing in a 2x1GB kit. You wouldn't think it'd make a big difference, It does. lol.

I have no idea if this is improved capacity over your current one but it'll at least give ya an idea as to what to look for: http://www.brilliantstore.com/acer_l..._bl_5723l.html


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
1st off. Welcome to OCN









2nd off. TBH. no matter the speed improvements you don't want to OC your lappy! The cooling in it is already keeping the processor at the bronk of overheat all the time. I OC'd my lappy, it' overheated, damaged the chip and had to replace the entire laptop.

Seriously. I'm regretting not taking the advice i was given, lol.

You might want to ask around here further if it's possible to upgrade to a higher class/clocked chip w/o exceeding the thermal limits of your laptop.

In my experience getting a heftier battery and upgrading the RAM goes a long ways.

edit: I just read up on the specs of ur lappy really quick. I don't know how much RAM you have and some otehr samll details since they differ from model to model. BUT! A 2.2Ghz Turion x2 is no slouch! and 200m integrated isn't great, but it could be intel worse.









If you have 1x1GB of RAM see if you can find it's model and pair it up w/ another. if you have 2x512 or 2x anything other than 1GB sticks try investing in a 2x1GB kit. You wouldn't think it'd make a big difference, It does. lol.

I have no idea if this is improved capacity over your current one but it'll at least give ya an idea as to what to look for: http://www.brilliantstore.com/acer_l..._bl_5723l.html


Yes Overclocking the Cpu is BAD.... But You can however OC the Videocard like i did on my ASUS Z92T god i miss that laptop I regret selling it but Now i have this. It had a Really good 7600GT 512mb in it.


----------



## rockerjhr

I dont have 1 GB xD I have 2 GB that was the first thing i did after byuing the labtop upgrade the ram and i already tried to overclock my radeon xpress series 1100 but it only goes up to 400 mhz


----------



## aspire5050

I just thought I'd share me 2 Dinar w/ my experience on this topic....

There is no real "overclocking" possible w/ Acer Aspire 5050, though I could get some performance boost w/ powerstrip. Could get a minescule 101 MhZ increase....from 300 to 401. Never managed to find PLL for my lappie for clockgen overclock....

Anyway, however, I recieved some VERY pleasing result when I used this utility called mobility modder.

http://www.techbeta.org/hardware/ati-mobility-modder/

One MAJOR issue of GOAT In this card is the laptop driver. NEVER could find an upgrade for it and it's seriously outdated and abandoned. Using this tool, I could get latest drivers 4 catalyst and thankfully, mobility modder supports the ati 1100x which comes with it









Before i installed this app (Windows 7 ultimate btw), even w/ powerstrip I tried running BF2 it would play on lo-res but crash after 10-20 sec or FPS would drop, but after this fix, and getting latest driver from ati and moddin' it w/ this nifty lil tool, I can now play BF-2 stably albeit on lo-res.

On windows 7 ultimate I had issues w/ power strip, in sense it would sometimes say "your clock is abnormally reading" and clockspeed would b at 100 Mhz. Didn't notice a diff there but when I watched the hi-res divx movies, it lagged sort-a. U just gotta keep loading profiles till it somehow mysteriously get fix if this happens









Hey I am no lap ace or any ace, just shared my experience so far w/ my lap... my point was has anyone w/ this lap used mobility modder and updated latest driver for gfx card? instead of stick on 2 one which came w/ lap and try "overclocking" etc...? I have yet to find a good overclocking tool which supports integrated notebook gfx card.


----------



## wamthesuperwam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aspire5050* 
I just thought I'd share me 2 Dinar w/ my experience on this topic....

There is no real "overclocking" possible w/ Acer Aspire 5050, though I could get some performance boost w/ powerstrip. Could get a minescule 101 MhZ increase....from 300 to 401. Never managed to find PLL for my lappie for clockgen overclock....

Anyway, however, I recieved some VERY pleasing result when I used this utility called mobility modder.

http://www.techbeta.org/hardware/ati-mobility-modder/

One MAJOR issue of GOAT In this card is the laptop driver. NEVER could find an upgrade for it and it's seriously outdated and abandoned. Using this tool, I could get latest drivers 4 catalyst and thankfully, mobility modder supports the ati 1100x which comes with it









Before i installed this app (Windows 7 ultimate btw), even w/ powerstrip I tried running BF2 it would play on lo-res but crash after 10-20 sec or FPS would drop, but after this fix, and getting latest driver from ati and moddin' it w/ this nifty lil tool, I can now play BF-2 stably albeit on lo-res.

On windows 7 ultimate I had issues w/ power strip, in sense it would sometimes say "your clock is abnormally reading" and clockspeed would b at 100 Mhz. Didn't notice a diff there but when I watched the hi-res divx movies, it lagged sort-a. U just gotta keep loading profiles till it somehow mysteriously get fix if this happens









Hey I am no lap ace or any ace, just shared my experience so far w/ my lap... my point was has anyone w/ this lap used mobility modder and updated latest driver for gfx card? instead of stick on 2 one which came w/ lap and try "overclocking" etc...? I have yet to find a good overclocking tool which supports integrated notebook gfx card.

Dude, did you really just revive a thread thats 2 years old.


----------



## N4ANE

how did you do overclock the CPU?


----------

